# 225/45/17 on factory spec v wheels



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

will a 225/45/17 fit onto a factory spec v wheel? or are they to wide?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they fit... thats what I run, if you roll the rear fenders you can go a little wider...


----------

